# Angeln am Amazonas, Abenteuer pur!



## pikefisher.de (5. Februar 2004)

Hi, Leutz,

wer Interesse hat, am Amazonas zu fischen, der sollte sich mal mit Heinz Böckler in verbindung setzten. Es lohnt sich!

2002 wollte mein Angelpartner und ich am Amazonas angeln. Leider haben wir kein Anbieter für kleines Geld gefunden, der uns diese Reise ermöglichte. Durch Zufall sind wir dann im Netz auf die Homepage von  Heinz Böckler gestossen. Es war ein Glücksgriff, wir hatten sofort netten Kontakt und schon wenige Wochen später, ging unser Flug von Frankfurt nach SaoPaulo und dann weiter nach Manaus, wo uns Heinz vom Flughafen abholte.
Zur Fotogalerie > www.angelfotogalerie.de/brasilien/brasilien.html 
Heinz Böckler, Biologe und Aussteiger. VOX Tours hat seinerzeit einen Film über ihn gedreht, der mehrfach im Fernsehen gezeigt wurde. Einige unter Euch, erinnern sich bestimmt!


----------



## Dorschi (5. Februar 2004)

Tja ja die Hallenser mal wieder!
Iss ein unternehmungslustiges Völkchen!
Beste Grüße
Klasse Fotos!


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Februar 2004)

klasse Bilder ! 

Das ist genau das richtige um wieder in Angelstimmung zu kommen :q


----------



## pikefisher.de (5. Februar 2004)

@Dorschi

Jo jo, ben ene Kölsche! Mät ever nix!

Aber mein Angelkumpel Klaus, ist Hallenser!


----------



## Nick_A (5. Februar 2004)

Hi Manni #h

die schwarzen Piranhas sehen schon mächtig böse aus !!! 

Schöne Bilder ! :m

Ein Trip dorthin wäre sicher ein Erlebnis!

Viele Grüsse #h
Robert


----------



## pikefisher.de (5. Februar 2004)

@Nick A 
Wahoo-Hunter

Schwarze Piranha
Du hast Recht, die sehen nicht nur böse aus, die sind auch böse.

Wenn Du eine im Drill hattest, kamen andere und haben der im Drill befindlichen, die Schwanzflosse abgebissen.

Mit der Zeit, haben sie sogar das Stahlvorfach durchgebissen.

Einmal bin ich ins Wasser gefallen -jeder der sich mal an der Bordkante hochgezogen hat, weiß wie schwer das ist- aber da wurden bei mir Urkräfte frei und ich war ruckzuck wieder im Boot.

Es ist schon ein beklemmendes Gefühl, dort baden zu gehen! Da kann Panik aufkommen.


----------



## Nick_A (5. Februar 2004)

Hi Manni #h

ich habe mir aus dem Venezuela-Urlaub ein paar Piranhas mitebracht (leider nicht selber gefangen, da es die auf der Isla Margaritha nicht gab!

Selbst im "konservierten" Zustand sind die Zähne von den Teilchen unglaublich scharf !!! 

Dass Du beinahe in Lichtgeschwindigkeit zurück ins Boot wolltest kann ich mir lebhaft vorstellen  !!!  :m

Viele Grüsse #h
Robert


----------



## pikefisher.de (5. Februar 2004)

@Nick A

Hallo Robert,
"Wahoo-Hunter" schöner Nickname den Du Dir ausgesucht hast.

Hast Du schon mal einen gefangen? Ich denke schon!

Ich habe mal ein Riesenexemplar in Kenia gefangen, aber lang ist's her!

Wenn Du willst, kannst Du ihn hier besichtigen.

www.angelfotogalerie.de/kenya/kenia.html


----------



## Nick_A (5. Februar 2004)

Hi Manni #h

juppp...ich habe 2 schöne Wahoos auf den Malediven gefangen (1,45 und 1,5m) und noch ´nen Dolphin. :m

Sind echte Traumfische...und von den Wahoos möchte ich mich auch nicht gerne in den Finger (ode woanders hin) beissen lassen!  :q

Bilder habe ich leider noch nicht "online"...aber das kommt noch ! 

Aber Deine Fänge sehen erstklassig aus ! KOMPLIMENTO !!! :m

Viele Grüsse #h
Robert


----------



## Dorsch1 (5. Februar 2004)

Einfach ein irrer super toller Urlaub.#6
Spitzenmäßige Bilder von einem genialen Angelgebiet.#6


----------



## pikefisher.de (5. Februar 2004)

Hallo Robert,

Wahoo's von 1,45 m und 1,50m sind schon schöne Kaliber, das ist schon fast die Obergrenze.
Schöne Erinnerung, die vergisst man das ganze Leben nicht.

Stell die Fotos mal bei Gelegenheit ins Netz, dürfe wohl jeden interessieren!

Irgendwann werde ich auch nochmal einen fangen, hoffe es jedenfalls. Muß mich beeilen, dass ich das alles noch geregelt kriege 

Nee, nee, nee,  angeln ist doch eine Superseuche, wer ihr verfallen ist, der ist verloren, für immer!
Naja, lassen wir das jetzt...!


----------

